# help with importing video to flash cs3



## nanan

when i import my video onto flash, my video is not there and it just shows the player. when i test the movie, i hear the music and sounds, but i still don't see it. what's wrong with it?


----------



## zuluclayman

Can you play the video on any other player on your computer?
What was your source for the video? What file type is the video you are trying to import? You may find it is a codec issue if you can hear and not see it. You could try downloading and installing the K-Lite codec pack (link in my signature). With it comes G-Spot - if you open G-Spot and use it to analyse your video it will tell you whether you have the appropriate codec on your computer.


----------



## nanan

yeah i can play the video on windows media player. the format is AVI. i saved it into my flash proj folder.

when i made the same project at school, i was using flash 8 and it worked fine. i imported my video and it all came out fine. when i tried to re-create it when i got home, i was usuing flash cs3, i just didn't work out.


----------



## jamiemac2005

Hey, does the video show up on the stage? or in the layers panel?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dm01

You can try saving the Flash 8 project, and importing that into your Flash CS3. Generally, compatibility from older to newer versions is much better than compatibility between formats.


----------



## nanan

jamiemac2005 said:


> Hey, does the video show up on the stage? or in the layers panel?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jamey


it shows on the stage and the library, but it's only the player that shows.


----------



## jamiemac2005

The player? how was it you imported the video? Sorry i haven't used CS3 a whole lot(i don't have the money lol).

In Flash 8 theres an option to either import the video to the stage or to import it as a dynamic object. If you do the second you have to script how the movie plays.

If it shows on the stage it should show over a number of frames.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

